# CO2 regulators



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Is this regulator any good? Potential for end of tank dumps? Suggestions?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Overall I would say it is probably just as susceptible as any other regulator. From what I've read recently it is more on the needle valve to prevent tank dumps. Some higher end needle valves ($100+ just for the valve) claim to prevent it.

If it were me, I'd get a Milwaulkee regulator that has needle valve and bubble counter built it. Only cost about $20 more and you would be getting a very well known and dependable brand. Probably would have a more reliable solenoid as well. Not to say they aren't out there, but I've never heard of your brand.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not sure if this will help you but it's interesting reading none the less.

DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

itll break quickly.

If you have the money aquariumplants.com regulators are awesome all in 1 units and brainless to work, also come with a FULL lifetime repair/replacement warranty so you only gotta buy 1 for the rest of your days.
They lost mine that had a malfunction and sent me two brand new ones free of charge.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

I ended up buying an AquaticLife C02 Regulator /w lighted solenoid. I also bought this 10lb. aluminum tank off of Amazon as it was way cheaper then the locals here were charging ($130+).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful world of pressurized CO2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, that sized tank will last a long time for an aquarium that size.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Good thing too.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Wow, that sized tank will last a long time for an aquarium that size.


I've got a 7.5 tare CO2 bottle that lasts me ~1.5 years on my 29 gallon. It's quite efficient, and only $16 to replace the bottle at my local home brewing store.


----------

